# Kubota M135GX with LA2254 loader



## bassfrad (6 d ago)

Im having trouble with my raise and lower function on a recently purchased Tractor. at low RPM's loader functions ok but if you raise RPM'S and lower it will stop like its dead headed. I replace the valve stack thinking that was the issue but it did not help. When it messes up the 3 point is also really slow. You have to tilt bucket and it works normal again. I need a diagram to check hoses. Maybe someone swapped them and I dont know. Everything else on tractor works fine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Some Kubota owners here, may be able to supply you with the information you need, or even a solution. In the mean time, do a search for kubotabooks and have a browse through their inventory.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

bassfrad said:


> Im having trouble with my raise and lower function on a recently purchased Tractor. at low RPM's loader functions ok but if you raise RPM'S and lower it will stop like its dead headed. I replace the valve stack thinking that was the issue but it did not help. When it messes up the 3 point is also really slow. You have to tilt bucket and it works normal again. I need a diagram to check hoses. Maybe someone swapped them and I dont know. Everything else on tractor works fine.


Sounds like a check valve malfunctioning. The quick connects on your hoses have a check valve that activates when disconnected. Quick connects can cause problems blocking hydraulics. Check them out


----------

